# Postmates are the worst.



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

Only accept orders that has blitz, preferable 1.5x or above. Otherwise your typically normal delivery pay is going to be 4 ****ing dollas. lol


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

jack badly said:


> Only accept orders that has blitz, preferable 1.5x or above. Otherwise your typically normal delivery pay is going to be 4 &%[email protected]!*ing dollas. lol


I've had under $3 UE so that makes them a little better?


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

The best is when they say you get 100%of your tips.....what they fail to tell you if someone goes back and tips you after the fact the take there .15 cent stride fee to deposit it ,is that even legal


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

I get shafted by Postmates on Blitzes too. Also got shafted on guaranteed hours. Hope that worthless company caves.


----------



## Loloboss (Apr 4, 2018)

GruveRecords said:


> I get shafted by Postmates on Blitzes too. Also got shafted on guaranteed hours. Hope that worthless company caves.


lol



Thebiggestscam said:


> The best is when they say you get 100%of your tips.....what they fail to tell you if someone goes back and tips you after the fact the take there .15 cent stride fee to deposit it ,is that even legal


You better pray you get tipped!! I barely do Postmates anymore!! in Miami i could get back to back request and stay pretty busy ! But I quickly learned that it's a gamble. I completed a few orders where i had to place the order.. wait 30min plus and payout was only $4 !! Never got a tip ! Yesterday I turn Postmates on just to see what I would get and I got a request for 25 items to shop for at publix supermarket... I'm like this is not Instacart all that for 4?? I skipped it and went off line and went back about an hour later and got the same request!! I don't think Anyone would accept that order( I'm able to see what items to be pick up before accepting ..cause I set my ride to motorcycle )


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jack badly said:


> Only accept orders that has blitz, preferable 1.5x or above. Otherwise your typically normal delivery pay is going to be 4 &%[email protected]!*ing dollas. lol


Oh it worse then that postmates pays straight line miles not actual miles driven.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Oh it worse then that postmates pays straight line miles not actual miles driven.


They pay actual milage, but the shortest distance on the map. I've checked it. Unless they recently changed it. GrubHub definitely pays straight line milage.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Goongpad77 said:


> They pay actual milage, but the shortest distance on the map. I've checked it. Unless they recently changed it. GrubHub definitely pays straight line milage.


Grubhub let you know what you make before you pick up the order.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Grubhub let you know what you make before you pick up the order.


Yes they do...I'm aware of that, I work for them. I prefer GrubHub for that reason. I like knowing the drop off. They paid 3.25+ $.50 a mile where I live. GrubHub orders can be under $4...I usually will not take GrubHub orders without a tip. Postmates is a tad bit better With no tip, but definitely not anything really good. All the companies suck without tips!! The standard being set screws drivers over because of the poor payouts and the tips. The customers that are super entitled and don't believe that they should have to tip need to get a clue.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Goongpad77 said:


> Yes they do...I'm aware of that, I work for them. I prefer GrubHub for that reason. I like knowing the drop off. They paid 3.25+ $.50 a mile where I live. GrubHub orders can be under $4...I usually will not take GrubHub orders without a tip. Postmates is a tad bit better With no tip, but definitely not anything really good. All the companies suck without tips!! The standard being set screws drivers over because of the poor payouts and the tips. The customers that are super entitled and don't believe that they should have to tip need to get a clue.


Amazon food delivery and caviar are the only good apps to do.Both app pay good regardless of tips


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Amazon food delivery


Where do I sign up?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Where do I sign up?


Through amazon flex.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

I dropped Postmates a month ago. I had to order a frozen coffee from Starbucks and they didn't tell me where the guy was to deliver to, so I just went to a Starbucks. Turns out, he was 30 minutes away. So the drink was half melted by the time I got there and the guy got really pissed because I "could have ordered from the one two blocks away." Yeah, could have if I knew where I was going before getting the drink. I went offline and uninstalled the app immediately. Haven't looked back.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

WildflowerRunner said:


> I dropped Postmates a month ago. I had to order a frozen coffee from Starbucks and they didn't tell me where the guy was to deliver to, so I just went to a Starbucks. Turns out, he was 30 minutes away. So the drink was half melted by the time I got there and the guy got really pissed because I "could have ordered from the one two blocks away." Yeah, could have if I knew where I was going before getting the drink. I went offline and uninstalled the app immediately. Haven't looked back.


That is the kind of crap that makes Postmates ridiculous. They advertise anything from anywhere...I've had 12 mile drop offs in the middle of the summer with ice cream.. it's not to hard to figure out that an ice cream delivery can be a disaster. The company is pretty dumb.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I have had good luck on tips from Postmate. Anywhere from 50% to 75% tip and they tip well. Most tip 5 bucks or more and some have tipped 30 bucks. Trips are usually short within a couple of miles. I do wish they would show you the destination as I have been stuck 20 miles away from my house at the end of the night.

The job doesn't really pay well but if I wanted good pay I would get a regular job. I vacation about 4 to 6 months of the year. Also, Postmates will allow me to work in any city they are in.



Goongpad77 said:


> That is the kind of crap that makes Postmates ridiculous. They advertise anything from anywhere...I've had 12 mile drop offs in the middle of the summer with ice cream.. it's not to hard to figure out that an ice cream delivery can be a disaster. The company is pretty dumb.


Have a cold container like an ice chest filled with reusable ice packs.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

The key to postmates is to skip fast food places. Only accept orders from restaurants that have waiters and waitresses. You are much more likely to be tipped similar to a waiter.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I have had good luck on tips from Postmate. Anywhere from 50% to 75% tip and they tip well. Most tip 5 bucks or more and some have tipped 30 bucks. Trips are usually short within a couple of miles. I do wish they would show you the destination as I have been stuck 20 miles away from my house at the end of the night.
> 
> The job doesn't really pay well but if I wanted good pay I would get a regular job. I vacation about 4 to 6 months of the year. Also, Postmates will allow me to work in any city they are in.
> 
> Have a cold container like an ice chest filled with reusable ice packs.


I do have a styrofoam cooler I store in a box and I pack my lunch in a cooler bag with ice packs, but you definitely cannot count on all couriers to do it. It gets super hot here in the summer and even with a cooler long distance is risky.. seems the company wouldn't want to deal with the inevitable hassle and customer complaints.. can't forget refunds too!


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

WildflowerRunner said:


> I dropped Postmates a month ago. I had to order a frozen coffee from Starbucks and they didn't tell me where the guy was to deliver to, so I just went to a Starbucks. Turns out, he was 30 minutes away. So the drink was half melted by the time I got there and the guy got really pissed because I "could have ordered from the one two blocks away." Yeah, could have if I knew where I was going before getting the drink. I went offline and uninstalled the app immediately. Haven't looked back.


Some of these stories crack me up.


----------

